# Football trip to Old Trafford



## Gamblor72 (21 May 2007)

Hi,

Planning a visit to Old Trafford next season, can anyone recommend a tour operator that offers an all-in package (i.e. flight, ticket and hotel)?  Has anyone used footballtrips.ie?

Thanks,
Gamblor72


----------



## Guest120 (21 May 2007)

Try Celtic Horizon Tours

www.celtichorizontours.com

Not used them in the past as it's always easier to do it all independently, even with aquiring tickets from touts.


----------



## KalEl (21 May 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> Try Celtic Horizon Tours
> 
> www.celtichorizontours.com
> 
> Not used them in the past as it's always easier to do it all independently, even with aquiring tickets from touts.


 
I go over a couple of times a year and have always used tour operators but going forward would prefer the tout option to be honest. What sort of price do you end paying for the tickets, assuming it's a big game?


----------



## carpedeum (21 May 2007)

I have gone over a few times in recent seasons with my two young sons. We all joined the MUFC supporters club on line. This may seem expensive, but, it gives young lads or girls a lot of enjoyment. I then applied for tickets on the *manutd.com* web site for the *family section* of the ground. 

You take a risk by booking flights at the same time. On the last three occasions we have not failed to get tickets, probably due to the fact that we were applying for the family section near the tunnel. If I didn't get the tickets I still intended flying to Manchester on the pre-booked flights and would porobably have bought from local touts... or begged on askaboutmoney.com! 

You can also join the *Dublin branch* of the MUFC supporters club who run trips to all home matches. These are usually over subscribed, but, they do run a fair lottery system and the trips are very well run and great fun. Travel is by *boat to Holyhead* and bus to Manchester. My lads enjoyed this too, though arriving in at Dublin Port at 06:00 and going straight to school and work nearly killed their Dad! The lads loved it (aged 8 and 13)!

_*THE*_ big match next year already is Man. U. v. Sunderland!


----------



## Gamblor72 (24 May 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I reckon the tout option is the way to go.

Cheers!


----------



## GON10 (25 May 2007)

Seven of us go over once a year and have been for the last six years, last year and the year before we were short 2 tickets and managed to get them at face value by hanging around the ticket office building at the back of the stadium 1 - 2 hours before the game.  You will get people with season tickets belonging to their friends or partners who could not travel turning up and offering you their seat face value - you will have to sit with them during the match but it beats giving the money to a tout which should be your very last option.


----------



## woodseb (25 May 2007)

there is also the Scouse options of rushing the barriers, using forgeries or failing that mugging fellow fans for tickets on the way to the game


----------

